# Make-shift car lift..



## Navi00 (Sep 29, 2005)

Would it be possible to build an in-expencive car lift, one that could bring up the car at least 3 or 4 feet?

One that you could just drive onto and crank up.. simmilar to a jack, but on a larger scale.

-Thanks!


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

Make shift? that doesnt exactly sound safe
life isnt worth going cheap..


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

The answer is no. Having a car that high in the air is not going to be safe for anything "inexpensive".


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

it's cheaper to buy it already made than it would be to design something and build it yourself.


----------



## Navi00 (Sep 29, 2005)

Hmmm.. okay, thanks for your imput.

I thought the same thing, but I don't know too much about hydrolics, I was just wondering what you guys thought. =p


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Hydraulics is actually quite simple , but again, safety is always a concern.

As far as an inexpensive system, a pulley system would be the easiest way...but safety again and anchor points, safety line and what not...much more work then needed.

*light bulb*, Build ramps that reach that height ...  

Just buy one, friend has one in his garage...is the best thing ever. makes things alot easier.


----------



## Russell (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.nsxprime.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50555 theres a discussion on a lift.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

build an old school pit to work in.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

^ i second that. dad's friend has one-works bitchin' good for cheap.


----------



## muchachomaloo (Aug 24, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> build an old school pit to work in.


I agree dig a 3 foot hole in your backyard. Make sure it is skinnier than the car. next best would be ramps that lead onto cynder blocks at your desired height. But if you can afford it rent one.


----------



## Russell (Sep 11, 2005)

thats a good idea, however, the parents dont like the idea of a 3 foot hole in the back yard. so i was considering making a stand in welding class. before you say no, let me describe my plans. it would be 1 foot tall, the skids are 8 inches wide, and it would be long enough to get my mom's millenia up there (the millenia is longer than the sentra). i would use 1/4 inch plates for supports and im not sure what size for the skids. make some ramps at a 30 degree slope and i have a nice plave to do an oil change. i'll discuss it with my instructor and see how it goes.


----------



## muchachomaloo (Aug 24, 2005)

Russell said:


> thats a good idea, however, the parents dont like the idea of a 3 foot hole in the back yard. so i was considering making a stand in welding class. before you say no, let me describe my plans. it would be 1 foot tall, the skids are 8 inches wide, and it would be long enough to get my mom's millenia up there (the millenia is longer than the sentra). i would use 1/4 inch plates for supports and im not sure what size for the skids. make some ramps at a 30 degree slope and i have a nice plave to do an oil change. i'll discuss it with my instructor and see how it goes.


are you talking about steal or aluminium. and if you are gonna use quarter inch plate make it L beams. and test it before getting under it. Be sure to test it for prolonged periods of time. Because though somethings might not break instantly given 2 hours of load or so they could easily break. But your best bet is not going cheap.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

for 1 ft of lift?

buy some cheap car ramps at wal mart.
buy a good jack and jackstands.

call it a day.


----------



## Russell (Sep 11, 2005)

buy some cheap car ramps at wal mart.
buy a good jack and jackstands.


^exactly what my instructor said. also said it would be way too heavy for movement and a lot of money in metal. so that idea is out.


----------



## nissan300zxmike (Nov 1, 2005)

single post life (the nsx guy) F! that...u can see the pan flexing with the car up ...when it comes to a lift, buy one. I wouldn't mess with gravity, don't want my body crushed, my brain squashed


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

I ran into a bunch of lumber awhile back.. 6x6 and 8x8's about 12 to 18ft. Long.. I built a pretty NASTY ramp that was about 3ft off the ground and would hold a Full Size truck easily.. The lumber was free.. (had to dismantle and haul it) I spent about $50 in bolts, washers, and nuts. With a Chainsaw, Posthole digger, and a BIG drill bit.. It took a Soild day to build.. Lasted for a couple years until the Weather started taking effect. Guess this is kinda pointless post as most would have to fork out a couple hundred for the lumber.... Just my thoughts and ideas.. :cheers:


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

http://www.alphaomegaeq.com/cart_detail.php?prod_ID=248 Cheapest lift I could find, still more than $1200 before its 850lb shipping charge.


----------



## kane2g (Jan 18, 2005)

link doesnt work
but if you need only 3-4ft of lift look a scissor lifts like


----------



## 93*SE-R (Nov 19, 2005)

Matt hit the nail on the head: Buy a GOOD set of ramps, a GOOD set of jack stands(NOT those "split-pipe" pieces of junk for $8.....) and a QUALITY floor jack.

Best investment you'll ever make. If it's way out of your budget, start saving. This is something you'll own for life if used properly. 

Cheap junk might ensure it'll be the LAST thing you use in your life....


----------



## naautoequipment (Sep 4, 2008)

Check out North American Auto Equipment.


----------

